# Riber Castle



## NobodyGirl (Apr 19, 2008)

Check out this place on wikipedia for information, its pretty cool 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riber_Castle

They have gone and Borded up the castle part now, but it was just a shell anyway in there when I visited before for a model photoshoot, nothing special. The Zoo/animal place was interesting however. 






This was found abandoned and rotting in the grounds. 





Old sheds on the way up.

And here come the snap shots




stables





Rabbit enclosure


----------



## chelle (Apr 19, 2008)

Interesting place indeed,any idea how old it is?Could be relatively new ...nice pics anyhow


----------



## NobodyGirl (Apr 19, 2008)

chelle said:


> Interesting place indeed,any idea how old it is?Could be relatively new ...nice pics anyhow



on Wiki it states:
It was built by John Smedley in 1862 as his private home,
but he died before its completion. His wife lived in it until her death. 

After the death of Smedley's wife, the castle became a boys school until this became financially unsustainable in the 1930s. With the coming of WWII the Ministry of Defence used the site for storage. The MoD left following the war and the castle remained unused until the 1960s.

From the 1960s to September 2000 it was home to a wildlife park, to British and European Fauna. Riber Castle Wildlife Park or "Riber Zoo", as it was known, was eventually sold by the owner, but they were unable to sell it as a going concern, and so the park eventually closed. The park was criticised heavily for the treatment of the animals kept there , and the closure was not without controversy.

Activists also released several Lynx from Riber zoo which escaped into the wild, sightings of the animals lead to locals coining the nickname "The beast of Lumsdale


Thanks!


----------



## crashmatt (Apr 19, 2008)

Did you notice the religious enclosure in the zoo?


----------



## NobodyGirl (Apr 20, 2008)

crashmatt said:


> Did you notice the religious enclosure in the zoo?




No? whats that? *pondering face*


----------



## Kaputnik (Apr 20, 2008)

Hahaha
The rabbi patch, like it!


----------



## smileysal (Apr 20, 2008)

Excellent pics NG, really like this place. Liked seeing the rabbi (t) enclosures and the stables area. 

I remember the zoo when it was open when we went on a school trip when i was in the 3rd year at school. The car park was right on the edge then with just large rocks at the ends of it. (not sure if its changed or not, was a long, long time ago lmao), The coach driver was asking us how far to reverse. we kept telling him, keep going, keep going, STOP!!! after loads of small rocks had gone over the edge. 

Enjoyed it then when we visited. But we didn't know any better then. Was only after it closed and lillimouse visited it I realised how small the enclosures were :icon_evil 

Would love to go back and get some pics of the place, but my car would never make it up the hill.  (I'll have to get TnM to take me when he's back down here, his car will  )

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## NobodyGirl (Apr 20, 2008)

Kaputnik said:


> Hahaha
> The rabbi patch, like it!




I get it now, damn. Unobservant *bangs head on the desk*


----------



## NobodyGirl (Apr 20, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Excellent pics NG, really like this place. Liked seeing the rabbi (t) enclosures and the stables area.
> 
> I remember the zoo when it was open when we went on a school trip when i was in the 3rd year at school. The car park was right on the edge then with just large rocks at the ends of it. (not sure if its changed or not, was a long, long time ago lmao), The coach driver was asking us how far to reverse. we kept telling him, keep going, keep going, STOP!!! after loads of small rocks had gone over the edge.
> 
> ...





Thanks very much ^__^ 

Theres good walk way up there, I diddnt know you could get a car up there anymore lol. Theres a road but I could never find the way up. So just went up on food. Breathless by the top tho lol.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 20, 2008)

If I remember rightly, there's a narrow road (more like a lane in my eyes lol) that goes up past the castle, onwards to Riber itself, and to the hotel thats up there. 

Hopefully we'll get up there in the next few weeks, as i'd love to go back with this camera and get some good shots.

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 20, 2008)

Great to see some more of Riber Castle; it's a very interesting place. Excellent photos btw, and good info. Nice one!


----------



## Skaterdrew (Apr 20, 2008)

You've had a busy "long weekend" haven't you lol good pics by the way. I wanted to visit there but its just that bit too far away when buses are your only form of travel.


----------



## NobodyGirl (Apr 23, 2008)

Skaterdrew said:


> You've had a busy "long weekend" haven't you lol good pics by the way. I wanted to visit there but its just that bit too far away when buses are your only form of travel.




Im always up there! Your always welcome to join! Its near Ambergate too which is *AWESOME! *


----------



## Actionman (Apr 23, 2008)

NobodyGirl said:


> This was found abandoned and rotting in the grounds.


Really like this, atmospheric sky and all. Great photo


----------



## NobodyGirl (Apr 23, 2008)

Actionman said:


> Really like this, atmospheric sky and all. Great photo



Thanks Actionman!


----------



## thompski (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice report and photos NG.

I used to go here as a kid in the 1990s, my mother was from Wirksworth so Matlock/North Derbyshire was a regular place I went to. The last time we went we took the infamous walk up the hill only to realise it had closed down! It was and still is a beautiful place, there was a pub there too if I recall.

Riber is a very tiny hamlet I think, so no decent public transport.


----------



## mineme (May 4, 2008)

the last i heard it was going to become some sort of home/rest bite place for the elderly or something like that but this was some time ago not long after it closed this was. not shore how true this was or if it would ever happen


----------



## martinl (May 5, 2008)

I went up today for a visit, there were lots of chavs and a friendly security guard.

Didn't get to look round much, I didn't want to push it with the security guy...


----------



## charlie (May 5, 2009)

Hi, i'm new to the site, just wondered if anyone knows if the redevelopment has started on the site yet as we were thinking of going and having a look around? Thanks.


----------



## james.s (May 5, 2009)

charlie said:


> Hi, i'm new to the site, just wondered if anyone knows if the redevelopment has started on the site yet as we were thinking of going and having a look around? Thanks.



Not much is happening, but there is quite a bit of building work evident, I wouldn't attempt it now if I were you, it's too well looked after of late. I will say no more so I don't breach rules etc.

Welcome to the forum by the way


----------



## 85 Vintage (May 12, 2009)

smileysal said:


> Would love to go back and get some pics of the place, but my car would never make it up the hill.  (I'll have to get TnM to take me when he's back down here, his car will  )
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sal



I'nm not sure what car you've got, but if I managed to get a 1.0l metro up there in the snow! anything can get up there. That was a drive, the car was clattering along on he snow and ice up the middle of the road


----------



## lilli (May 12, 2009)

NobodyGirl said:


> The park was criticised heavily for the treatment of the animals kept there , and the closure was not without controversy.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



My website is used as a reference on that wiki page!! 

Captive Animals - http://www.captiveanimals.org/zoos/riber.htm - have some pictures of the sale of the animals


----------



## magmo (May 12, 2009)

Aww... Used to go up there many weekends the last two years, dine many photo shoots there and just picknicked sometimes.. Love the place and such great views. i will post some pics when I sort them out....

mo


----------

